
Democracy books disappear from Hong Kong libraries - throwaway1997
https://hongkongfp.com/2020/07/04/democracy-books-disappear-from-hong-kong-libraries-including-title-by-activist-joshua-wong/
======
baylearn
You created the throwaway account > 1 year ago.

Must have seen everything coming.

